

Google does not want rights to things you do using Chrome   - bootload
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/google-chrome-license-agreement/

======
aneesh
Great - that clarifies it. End of story. Now can we clear some room on the HN
front page for some real news ;)

------
stcredzero
The reaction against the EULA is way overblown. It sounds like an astroturf
FUD attack against Google by corporate opponents who realize that Google just
hit one out of the park.

